Ask HN: Where can I find a detailed comparison of Linux distros? - 0xff00ffee
======
chunkles
Distrowatch has a good summary of most distributions. I don't believe you can
do side by side, but of you want to click through various distros it might be
a good resource.

[https://distrowatch.com/](https://distrowatch.com/)

~~~
jolmg
Is a total count of distros given anywhere in distrowatch? I tried using
search with no filters, but in the returned list, I couldn't find
DamnSmallLinux, so I guess it wasn't complete.

------
0xff00ffee
Try Googling for comparisons between Linux distros (e.g., Debian vs. Ubuntu)
and you get dozens of hits that are about 200 words and talk about the GUI and
package installer. I want to know more than just the topical issues. I know
that some distros compile with different networking #defines, others have
different service control, and important low-level stuff... But it seems there
isn't a deep-dive out there, just lots and lots of chaff.

~~~
Chaekyung
It sounds like you have quite the wish list in mind. Feel free to make a list
of what's missing from
[https://linuxreviews.org/Debian](https://linuxreviews.org/Debian)

I'm not sure how much detail most people want, but know I need a better
checklist for what should and should not be included in a distribution review.

~~~
0xff00ffee
Ok this link is kinda "ick": the first page is a waifu anime and softcore
lesbian graphic. WTF is this shit?

~~~
Chaekyung
Thank you for your feedback. I removed the problematic anime graphics from
that page.

